# Cape Vape Meet 2. Saturday, 24 May 2014, At 14:00 At Baranapoli, Shop 4, Westport Square, Sandown Rd



## Andre

Right Cape vapers. Let us get this show on the road. Visitors from other areas are more than welcome.
REMEMBER TO BRING YOUR GEAR FOR TASTING JUICES!

*THE LIST* of who will attend. If you want your name added or taken off or are bringing other peeps, just post to that effect.:
@Metal Liz
Angi - guest of @Metal Liz X
@Rob Fisher
@JimmyZee
@Zeki Hilmi (VapeOR) X
@Tristan (LekkaVapors) X
@RezaD
@Riaz
@Zegee
@Hein510
@Allan
@Matthee
@BhavZ
Guest of @BhavZ X
@steve
@Chop007
@Ryno
@Gazzacpt
@Cape vaping supplies (Cape Vaping Supplies) X
@Oupa (Vapour Mountain) X
Chrystel - Guest of @Oupa X
@Jean
Guest of @Oupa X
@Dr Evil
@Pappi
@VapeCulture (Vape Culture) X
Allan - Guest of @VapeCulture X
Wesley - Guest of @VapeCulture X
Maxine - Guest of @VapeCulture X
@Bartho
@iKeyaam
@drew (Valley Vapour) X
@dreamcatcha
@YakoustiX
@iPWN
Mark (Juicy Vapor) X
@vaporize.co.za (Pieter from Vaporize) X
Guest of @vaporize.co.za X
@Gizmo (VapeKing) X
@Stroodlepuff (VapeKing) X
@Dv8
@The Golf
@Zodiac
@Mikey
@capetocuba
@Silver
@Bhups (Flo Vapes) X
Laurelle, guest of @Bhups X
Yunus, guest of @Bhups X
Saajid, guest of @Bhups X
Dante, guest of @Bhups X
@Charlie's Vape Shop (Charlies Vape Shop) X
@Adksuperman
@Mufasa
@Tiaan
Guest of @Tiaan X
@Plbartie
Guest of @Plbartie
@LJRanger
Guest of @LJRanger X
@scott1wp
Guest of @scott1wp X
 @Wazeer 

*THE VENUE*: Baranapoli Italian Restaurant, Shop 4, Westport Square, Sandown Road, Westbeach, 7441. We have booked out the venue from 14:00 to 18:00, but you are welcome to extend your stay.
*TIME: *14:00 sharp.
*PROPOSED AGENDA: *Any inputs/comments/suggestions in this regard will be appreciated:
*Raffle *- @Metal Liz will bring name stickers/name tags for each person attending, sporting the FORUM name of that person or the real or supplied name if a visitor. Each sticker will be numbered. Then we shall have a raffle draw with the lucky number getting a prize. Prize/prizes to be sponsored by a vendor(s). I shall be inviting local vendors to the meeting via email and beg for some prizes. If any vendor reads this and wish to sponsor a prize, please PM me. Members are also welcome to approach vendors in this regard.
*Coil building competition: *Details here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-cape-vape-meet-2.2220/
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. I shall be posting same to the PIF Boss @TylerD.
*Photographer:* @Pappi For group cloud shot, among others.
*Vendors' Tables:* To showcase and/or sell vaping gear. To have juices available for tasting. Any suggestions in this regard from resellers will be appreciated.
*VapeCulture: *Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to taste and sell.
*Vapour Mountain:* Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to sell.
*Valley Vapour:* They will have their DIY stuff and flavour concentrates to show and sell.
*Juicy Vapor:* E-liquids to taste and buy.
*Vaporize: *E-liquids hand crafted with tobacco extracts for you to taste and buy.
*Flo Vapes/Charlies Vape Shop: *We shall have to wait and see.

*Feel the Rhino:* A 3d print of the Rhino for you all to admire and feel. @Cape vaping supplies will bring the 3d print along.
*Cloud blowing competition:* Details here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-chasing-competition-round-2-cape-vape-meet.2401/
*Other:* Anything else? Please post in this thread.

X = People marked with an X on the list above are not eligible for the Raffle. They are either vendors or not members of the forum. If I am mistaken please post here or PM me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

So well organised @Matthee - congrats
Sounds like you Cape peeps are going to have an awesome time!

I suggest you include on your agenda the group cloud shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh yeah! This Vape meet is gonna rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Cloud blowing competition 
Otherwise all good will confirm with venue today note that I have numbers 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## johan

Hope you guys will have a 3-D print ready of the Rhino for feel and comments.


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Cloud blowing competition
> Otherwise all good will confirm with venue today note that I have numbers
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Thanks. Have I missed anyone on the list? Will include your suggestion for a competition.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Hope you guys will have a 3-D print ready of the Rhino for feel and comments.


Ah, thanks. Will include.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Enjoy guys will join maybe at the next one


----------



## Metal Liz

Hundred cement @Matthee  i will definitely organise us some "badges", will keep my eyes on the list and get them sorted from there  whoop whoop my first forum task hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

ooh its party time ????????????????????

I can't wait for the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeCulture

Hey guys, got space for 2 more?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Sure the more the merrier 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeCulture said:


> Hey guys, got space for 2 more?


Of course, yourself and 1 other? Please let us know the name of the other person for the list and the name tags.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

I'm out guys, @Matthee phase remove me from the list. It's a working weekend and cant swop beacuse I'm going away next weekend.
Enjoy guys, will catch up on the next meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Whoopeee! Our first sponsorship for the prizes: A full *Skyblue DIY starter kit*, with all 6 flavours. And another full set (6) of their flavours. A huge thank you to www.skybluevaping.co.za, @Melinda and @Derick by names.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> I'm out guys, @Matthee phase remove me from the list. It's a working weekend and cant swop beacuse I'm going away next weekend.
> Enjoy guys, will catch up on the next meet.


Will do, and shall miss you.


----------



## Andre

And the goodies for prizes are rolling in:
From @Cape vaping supplies - A justfog 1453 starter kit with a 10ml bottle of juice. Thank you.
From @Gazzacpt - A full 5 meters of 28 g Kanthal wire. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Matthee said:


> Whoopeee! Our first sponsorship for the prizes: A full *Skyblue DIY starter kit*, with all 6 flavours. And another full set (6) of their flavours. A huge thank you to www.skybluevaping.co.za, @Melinda and @Derick by names.



Our pleasure, and we hope you guys have an awesome vapemeet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeCulture

Matthee said:


> Of course, yourself and 1 other? Please let us know the name of the other person for the list and the name tags.


Thanks so much, I replied to you email

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

johan said:


> Hope you guys will have a 3-D print ready of the Rhino for feel and comments.


I got one yes will bring it along

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I got one yes will bring it along
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thanks - during the vape meet kindly indicate the most acceptable point for the fire button (see attached) Dev, TylerD and myself found around 12mm from the edge as a good position, but it would be interesting to see if others would like it at a different point. If you or @Matthee can print this out or just give an average distance from edge im mm sometime after the vape meet. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Our first Vendor Table has been reserved for @VapeCulture! Expect great new gear and great new juices.
@VapeCulture is also going to contribute towards our prizes, thank you. Will let everyone know what it will be in due course. Whet your appetites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RozierQ

Im intrested in joining the fun guys =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RozierQ said:


> Im intrested in joining the fun guys =)


Awesome, will add your name to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RozierQ




----------



## BhavZ

Hi @Matthee, can you please put a plus one to my name, got someone who says she will be coming along to the meet.


----------



## Hein510

please add @Bartho to the list. So far it looks like he's not working that weekend.


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Hi @Matthee, can you please put a plus one to my name, got someone who says she will be coming along to the meet.


Will do.


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> please add @Bartho to the list. So far it looks like he's not working that weekend.


For sure.


----------



## Andre

As always, *Vapour Mountain* will be there with great gear to sell. And they will sponsor some incredible prizes. Thank you. Whet your appetites members, this is going to be a Meet not to be missed. Will let you have full details of Vapour Mountain's prizes in due course. And we might be meeting Chrystel, @Oupa's better half and partner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Runaway train.... @drew from *Valley Vapour* has given us *20* x 10 ml of their awesome DIY flavour concentrates for the raffle and/or competitions! Thank you. And he will be at the Meet as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

hi @Matthee I will donate a 10ml bottle of The Alchemist Cupboard walnut tobacco juice from the UK either to be used as a prize or for the taste box... I will leave it up to you to decide. I will give it to @Gazzacpt as although at this present moment coming along to the meet but can not commit 100% as the babies are on their way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is going to be a Vape Meet of Note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Zeki Hilmi said:


> hi @Matthee I will donate a 10ml bottle of The Alchemist Cupboard walnut tobacco juice from the UK either to be used as a prize or for the taste box... I will leave it up to you to decide. I will give it to @Gazzacpt as although at this present moment coming along to the meet but can not commit 100% as the babies are on their way.


Awesome, thank you. We do hope you will be there, but fully understand if not possible.


----------



## dreamcatcha

I'd love to attend, how do I go about making a booking please?


----------



## Andre

dreamcatcha said:


> I'd love to attend, how do I go about making a booking please?


You just did. I will add your name to the list in the very first post of this thread. Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Bring your purses to the Vape Meet members. We already have 3 vendors there with their products. When do we get that sort of opportunity! And I am sure they will have all sorts of specials on the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Bring your purses to the Vape Meet members. We already have 3 vendors there with their products. When do we get that sort of opportunity! And I am sure they will have all sorts of specials on the day.


And it being in the waterfront means that there will be atm's available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YakoustiX

Matthee said:


> Right Cape vapers. Let us get this show on the road. Visitors from other areas are more than welcome.
> 
> *THE LIST* of who will attend. If you want your name added or taken off or are bringing other peeps, just post to that effect.:
> @Metal Liz
> @Rob Fisher
> @JimmyZee
> @Zeki Hilmi
> @Tristan
> @RezaD
> @Riaz
> @Zegee
> @Hein510
> @Allan
> @Matthee
> @BhavZ
> Guest of @BhavZ
> @steve
> @Chop007
> @Gazzacpt
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @Oupa (Vapour Mountain)
> Chrystel - Guest of @Oupa
> Guest of @Oupa
> Guest of @Oupa
> @Dr Evil
> @Pappi
> @VapeCulture (Vape Culture)
> Allan - Guest of @VapeCulture
> Wesley - Guest of @VapeCulture
> @RozierQ
> @Bartho
> @iKeyaam
> @drew (Valley Vapour)
> @dreamcatcha
> 
> *THE VENUE*: La Playa, Shop 224, Upper Level, Victoria Wharf, V & A Waterfront, Cape Town. Phone: 021 418 2800. Web site - you can download a menu from there, if required. *@Zegee *to secure venue and make reservation. Please confirm on this thread @Zegee.
> *TIME: *14:00 sharp.
> *PROPOSED AGENDA: *Any inputs/comments/suggestions in this regard will be appreciated:
> *Raffle *- @Metal Liz will bring name stickers/name tags for each person attending, sporting the FORUM name of that person or the real or supplied name if a visitor. Each sticker will be numbered. Then we shall have a raffle draw with the lucky number getting a prize. Prize/prizes to be sponsored by a vendor(s). I shall be inviting local vendors to the meeting via email and beg for some prizes. If any vendor reads this and wish to sponsor a prize, please PM me. Members are also welcome to approach vendors in this regard.
> *Coil building competition: *Details will be given and participation invited in a separate thread shortly. Again, we need sponsored prizes please resellers.
> *Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
> *PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. I shall be posting same to the PIF Boss @TylerD.
> *Photographer:* @Pappi? For group cloud shot, among others.
> *Vendors' Tables:* To showcase and/or sell vaping gear. To have juices available for tasting. Any suggestions in this regard from resellers will be appreciated.
> *VapeCulture: *Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to taste and sell.
> *Vapour Mountain:* Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to sell.
> *Valley Vapour:* They will have their DIY stuff and flavour concentrates to show and sell.
> 
> *Feel the Rhino:* A 3d print of the Rhino for you all to admire and feel. @Cape vaping supplies will bring the 3d print along.
> *Cloud blowing competition:* Details will be given and participation invited in a separate thread by @Zegee shortly. Again, we need sponsored prizes please resellers.
> *Other:* Anything else? Please post in this thread.


My name is YakoustiX and I am very eager to come to the meeting. Any places left?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

YakoustiX said:


> My name is YakoustiX and I am very eager to come to the meeting. Any places left?


Of course. Will add your name to the list. And most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

@Matthee , i will be there please add me.


----------



## Andre

iPWN said:


> @Matthee , i will be there please add me.


Great, will do. What awesome juice are you vaping lately?


----------



## YakoustiX

Matthee said:


> Of course. Will add your name to the list. And most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread. Happy vaping.


Thank you very much and look forward to meeting fellow vapers


----------



## devdev

Hope you guys don't forget to take sticky name tags to help identify all the folks there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

That's my job to bring those 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Mark from juicy vapor will be joining. 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Mark from juicy vapor will be joining.
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Great, will add his name. Presume he will need a space for his products for tasting and selling?


----------



## Zegee

hi guys 

a bit of a speed bump La Playa has just come back to me they cannot reserve space for us as it is a saturday, i requested they take it up with owner hence them only getting back to me now . Having said this they can accomodate us but cannot block off the space.

Either we roll the dice or we look for an alternative?


----------



## Andre

No, we cannot roll the dice. We have a commitment to 35 people (at this stage) including several vendors.


----------



## Zegee

ok so alternative venue it is , i have started scouting already any suggestions


----------



## Metal Liz

i think we look at a different place... my vote still remains saints burger joint at eden on the bay, plenty of space inside and outside for tables and vendors, plus they have "spiked" shakes hahaha


----------



## RezaD

Zegee said:


> hi guys
> 
> a bit of a speed bump La Playa has just come back to me they cannot reserve space for us as it is a saturday, i requested they take it up with owner hence them only getting back to me now . Having said this they can accomodate us but cannot block off the space.
> 
> Either we roll the dice or we look for an alternative?



Why do we need the space cordoned off? The very nature of the meet will chase away unwanted guests (when they see dense fog develop) and the type of people not bothered by it will be potential members?

I think it would be fine and interesting as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

RezaD said:


> Why do we need the space cordoned off? The very nature of the meet will chase away unwanted guests (when they see dense fog develop) and the type of people not bothered by it will be potential members?
> 
> I think it would be fine and interesting as well.


we need space for the vendors , it is becoming challenging as we need to find smoking friendly venues firstly. Other option is the place in camps bay the old La mEd , nice open air on the beach awesome views unless the weather is rubbish then we bugggered


----------



## Andre

I do not know venues in the Cape Town area, but it should be a space that we can have reserved for us, where we can vape in, big enough so we can arrange the furniture for the competitions and have tables for the vendors, shielded from inclement weather, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

thats a bummer. that is a decent venue

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

what about the same venue as last tume?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> what about the same venue as last tume?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Not nearly big enough, unless we can have the inside area.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Not nearly big enough, unless we can have the inside area.



And some folks asked for drinkies. That one does not serve alcohol.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

ok so i found a place the barans Shisha lounge 

halaal and serves alchohol - i know dont flame me 
greenmarket square 
http://www.baransshishalounge.co.za/barans_home.html??

have a look and let me know 

@Metal Liz you think the burger joint can cope with us ?


----------



## Metal Liz

yeah i definitely think they'll be able to handle us @Zegee there's plenty of space outside at eden on the bay for stalls and the inside area is also very sizeable... 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Saints-Burger-Joint/342495085761288


----------



## RezaD

Zegee said:


> ok so i found a place the barans Shisha lounge
> 
> halaal and serves alchohol - i know dont flame me
> greenmarket square
> http://www.baransshishalounge.co.za/barans_home.html??
> 
> have a look and let me know
> 
> @Metal Liz you think the burger joint can cope with us ?



They gots belly dancers!!!??????????


----------



## Zegee

LMAO @RezaD more entertainment 

guys can we please make a group decision on this @Metal Liz that place looks amazing i will give them a call to check availability

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RozierQ

guys Is there anyone from bellville or close by going to the meet. i might have an tranceport problem =( #vapemeetliftclub


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> LMAO @RezaD more entertainment
> 
> guys can we please make a group decision on this @Metal Liz that place looks amazing i will give them a call to check availability


Very difficult to make a group decision on something like this. Most important is that we have a place that is weather sheltered and reserved for at least 35 people in our name with space for our requirements. No good to sit on the stoep if it is raining and cold. Suggest @Zegee and @Metal Liz contact each other by phone and see which if the 2 places is best suited. Then you two decide and let us know. Please.


----------



## Zegee

OK @Metal Liz pm me and let's take it from there

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Metal Liz

i don't mind where we have it hahaha, it was just a suggestion


----------



## RezaD

Matthee said:


> Very difficult to make a group decision on something like this. Most important is that we have a place that is weather sheltered and reserved for at least 35 people in our name with space for our requirements. No good to sit on the stoep if it is raining and cold. Suggest @Zegee and @Metal Liz contact each other by phone and see which if the 2 places is best suited. Then you two decide and let us know. Please.



Funny you should say that. I noticed that vaping outside seems to ruin the experience for me. Taste is muted and vapour production also seems to be less. Is it just me?


----------



## Metal Liz

nope with you, same as when i vape in my car with the window down hahaha


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> OK @Metal Liz pm me and let's take it from there
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine





Metal Liz said:


> i don't mind where we have it hahaha, it was just a suggestion


Thank you. Lizzie, all good things start with suggestions. Anyhow, we await the outcome of your deliberations. We are going to have a Vape Meet of note as a certain Fisher would say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

i just mentioned to zegee that there's another place in woodbridge island (milnerton), i've been to one event of standard bank and our work xmas function there - they have ample indoor space, plenty of parking and beautiful views - will hear what zegee thinks of this one

http://www.maestros.co.za/


----------



## Hein510

How about a biker club in Stikland? Empty on a saturday!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD

Hein510 said:


> How about a biker club in Stikland? Empty on a saturday!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



Sounds macho!!! You organising the strippers?


----------



## devdev

Metal Liz said:


> yeah i definitely think they'll be able to handle us @Zegee there's plenty of space outside at eden on the bay for stalls and the inside area is also very sizeable...
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Saints-Burger-Joint/342495085761288
> View attachment 4725
> View attachment 4726


Wow! That location definitely one-ups the JHB Vape meet spot. We better up our game @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Wow! That location definitely one-ups the JHB Vape meet spot. We better up our game @Stroodlepuff



Sun city next? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Our 5th vendor has just joined this party. We say thank you to @vaporize.co.za (Pieter) who will not only have some of his e-liquids (hand crafted from real tobacco extracts) available for tasting and selling, but has sponsored the following two mods for us:
*Genesis Hybrid (Gunmetal)*
*Genesis Hybrid (Silver)*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

Choose a place that has drinks this time so people stay later 

Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Gizmo said:


> Choose a place that has drinks this time so people stay later
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk


And don't forget a couch for those who might silver out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

Lol

Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha if we can organise maestros then the people pulling silvers can go have a lie down on the beach haha I'll bring some towels 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> Hahaha if we can organise maestros then the people pulling silvers can go have a lie down on the beach haha I'll bring some towels
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



To cover the corpses?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha if you so wish @johan 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Stroodle and I are considering flying down to join you guys. just need to find some vape friendly accommodation hint hint 

Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Stroodle and I are considering flying down to join you guys. just need to find some vape friendly accommodation hint hint



Now that would be so awesome! Do it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Stroodle and I are considering flying down to join you guys. just need to find some vape friendly accommodation hint hint
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk


That would be so awesome.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

any recommendations Captonians?


----------



## RIEFY

stroods send me a pm with dates and budget. can check with my wife if there is anything available

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Done


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Soooo looking forward to the meet... Going to take over the V&A with plumes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Soooo looking forward to the meet... Going to take over the V&A with plumes.


We moving venue will keep u posted 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

AND LekkaVapors (@Tristan) will be present with their juices for tasting and to sell. And will have of their juices for our Taste Boxes - thank you. Seems our Taste Box Boss (@thekeeperza) will have something to keep him busy after this Vape Meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

I hear some great news coming from @Tristan 
He's been stuck in his laboratory creating some new flavors! Can't wait!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Wowsers this will be epic, thanks to all the organizers, you guys have certainly got all your ducks in a row. Cannot wait. Thanks again, you all rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

WOW, WOW - I present to you the goodies VapeMob is sponsoring for our Raffle/competitions. Thank you VapeMob.

1: 1x Kayfun 3.1 RBA
2: 1x Nemesis
3: 2x Efest 18650/18350 IMR Batteries
4: 1x LUC V4 Charger
5: 5 meters Kanthal
6: 5 meters Silica/Ekowool
7: 1 x 20 box set Premium E-liquid (Variety) 
8: 1 x 10 box set Intense E-liquid (Variety)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Wowzers thats awesome.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape MOB Rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Wowzers thats awesome.


There are going to be many, many awesome prizes. This is a Vape Meet not to miss. Not too late to add your name to the list. Cape peeps, please make sure all forumites know about it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Do we have a venue yet?


----------



## Zegee

I want the 4 Bay 
No venue unfortunately will have update Tomo

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Do we have a venue yet?


Working hard on it is @Zegee with @Metal Liz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dv8

Hey guys pretty keen to check out the vape meet... Got space for one more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

Hot damn! This is going to be one kickass meet. Why does it have to be on the other side of the country?!?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Dv8 said:


> Hey guys pretty keen to check out the vape meet... Got space for one more?


Of course, will add you to the list. Check this thread for the venue, hopefully sorted soon.


----------



## Metal Liz

Fingers crossed for Maestros, I do have a backup plan though that I sorted yesterday, after the voting, at a friend's restaurant if we don't come right with maestros 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Metal Liz said:


> Fingers crossed for Maestros, I do have a backup plan though that I sorted yesterday, after the voting, at a friend's restaurant if we don't come right with maestros
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Maestros didn't work out what's the backup 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Metal Liz

my friend has an italian restaurant (baranopoli) in a small shopping centre on sandown road (west beach) he can seat 90 people in his restaurant, has a liquor licence and he is willing for us to have his restaurant for the meet as long as we obviously support his business by buying some booze and some nibbly bits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Metal Liz said:


> my friend has an italian restaurant (baranopoli) in a small shopping centre on sandown road (west beach) he can seat 90 people in his restaurant, has a liquor licence and he is willing for us to have his restaurant for the meet as long as we obviously support his business by buying some booze and some nibbly bits


Sounds like a plan

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

wow vapemob really making a good contribution!


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay after speaking to @Matthee on the phone now and getting his opinion regarding the venue, i have gotten our vape meet venue sorted. My friend Barry from Baranopoli is booking out his whole restaurant for us for Saturday 24/05 from 14.00 to 18.00. I will be going to the venue at 12pm to go help him set up the venue, he will supply us tables for the vendors aswell (please let me know via PM what size tables will be required for vendors). If there is any walk-ins for that time period, he will set them up outside the restaurant so we have the whole indoor space for ourselves and can happily continue with our festivities. Obviously for those of us wanting to continue with the festivities after 6pm we can just move to the bar area while they clean up and prepare for dinner service 

This is his facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/baranapoli

Addy is :

Shop 4, Westport Square, Sandown Road, Westbeach, 7441

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

Metal Liz said:


> Okay after speaking to @Matthee on the phone now and getting his opinion regarding the venue, i have gotten our vape meet venue sorted. My friend Barry from Baranopoli is booking out his whole restaurant for us for Saturday 24/05 from 14.00 to 18.00. I will be going to the venue at 12pm to go help him set up the venue, he will supply us tables for the vendors aswell (please let me know via PM what size tables will be required for vendors). If there is any walk-ins for that time period, he will set them up outside the restaurant so we have the whole indoor space for ourselves and can happily continue with our festivities. Obviously for those of us wanting to continue with the festivities after 6pm we can just move to the bar area while they clean up and prepare for dinner service
> 
> This is his facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/baranapoli
> 
> Addy is :
> 
> Shop 4, Westport Square, Sandown Road, Westbeach, 7441


Lifesaver thanks 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

lovely stuff @Metal Liz 

thanks for sorting it out for us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

only a pleasure all


----------



## Andre

Thank you, great going @Metal Liz. Now we need to fill that place with 90 vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Awesomeness @Metal Liz! Thanks for sorting this out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

is the venue halaal?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> is the venue halaal?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



i doubt it bru

they have a bar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

im not so handy with creating posters can some one please create a poster I can put up on facebook

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Golf

Please add me


----------



## RIEFY

add zodiac as well

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> is the venue halaal?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Nope, unfortunately not


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Please add me





Cape vaping supplies said:


> add zodiac as well
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Will do, thanks.


----------



## Metal Liz

@Matthee, could you please add a guest for me on the list, her name is Angi


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> @Matthee, could you please add a guest for me on the list, her name is Angi


Will do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Outside area where walk ins will be seated




Inside area, barry says he'll do 2 long tables for all of us to sit at




Greeting area by the door 




Bar area where we can do cloud competition and I think vendor tables could be here too, away from the front door?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Sounds and looks good, thanks @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

Thanks @Metal Liz , your hard work is much appreciated !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Metal Liz you rock!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi @Matthee can you add @dreamcatcha to the list of people attending please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

This is fantastic!
A great show of initiative here and truly wish we could attend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi @Matthee can you add @dreamcatcha to the list of people attending please.


Will do, thank you.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Matthee thanks buddy


Matthee said:


> Will do, thank you.


----------



## Riaz

we should do a before and after photo shoot.

before- no clouds
after- very cloudy

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Matthee said:


> Right Cape vapers. Let us get this show on the road. Visitors from other areas are more than welcome.
> 
> *THE LIST* of who will attend. If you want your name added or taken off or are bringing other peeps, just post to that effect.:
> @Metal Liz
> Angi - guest of @Metal Liz
> @Rob Fisher
> @JimmyZee
> @Zeki Hilmi
> @Tristan (LekkaVapors)
> @RezaD
> @Riaz
> @Zegee
> @Hein510
> @Allan
> @Matthee
> @BhavZ
> Guest of @BhavZ
> @steve
> @Chop007
> @Gazzacpt
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @Oupa (Vapour Mountain)
> Chrystel - Guest of @Oupa
> Guest of @Oupa
> Guest of @Oupa
> @Dr Evil
> @Pappi
> @VapeCulture (Vape Culture)
> Allan - Guest of @VapeCulture
> Wesley - Guest of @VapeCulture
> @RozierQ
> @Bartho
> @iKeyaam
> @drew (Valley Vapour)
> @dreamcatcha
> @YakoustiX
> @iPWN
> Mark (Juicy Vapor)
> @vaporize.co.za (Pieter from Vaporize)
> Guest of @vaporize.co.za
> @Gizmo (VapeKing)
> @Stroodlepuff (VapeKing)
> @Dv8
> @The Golf
> @Zodiac
> @dreamcatcha
> 
> *THE VENUE*: Baranapoli Italian Restaurant, Shop 4, Westport Square, Sandown Road, Westbeach, 7441. We have booked out the venue (takes 90 peeps) from 14:00 to 18:00, but you are welcome to extend your stay.
> *TIME: *14:00 sharp.
> *PROPOSED AGENDA: *Any inputs/comments/suggestions in this regard will be appreciated:
> *Raffle *- @Metal Liz will bring name stickers/name tags for each person attending, sporting the FORUM name of that person or the real or supplied name if a visitor. Each sticker will be numbered. Then we shall have a raffle draw with the lucky number getting a prize. Prize/prizes to be sponsored by a vendor(s). I shall be inviting local vendors to the meeting via email and beg for some prizes. If any vendor reads this and wish to sponsor a prize, please PM me. Members are also welcome to approach vendors in this regard.
> *Coil building competition: *Details will be given and participation invited in a separate thread shortly. Again, we need sponsored prizes please resellers.
> *Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
> *PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. I shall be posting same to the PIF Boss @TylerD.
> *Photographer:* @Pappi For group cloud shot, among others.
> *Vendors' Tables:* To showcase and/or sell vaping gear. To have juices available for tasting. Any suggestions in this regard from resellers will be appreciated.
> *VapeCulture: *Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to taste and sell.
> *Vapour Mountain:* Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to sell.
> *Valley Vapour:* They will have their DIY stuff and flavour concentrates to show and sell.
> *Juicy Vapor:* E-liquids to taste and buy.
> *Vaporize: *E-liquids hand crafted with tobacco extracts for you to taste and buy.
> *LekkaVapors:* Will have juice for the tasting and to sell.
> 
> *Feel the Rhino:* A 3d print of the Rhino for you all to admire and feel. @Cape vaping supplies will bring the 3d print along.
> *Cloud blowing competition:* Details will be given and participation invited in a separate thread by @Zegee shortly. Again, we need sponsored prizes please resellers.
> *Other:* Anything else? Please post in this thread.



Hi @Matthee, if i don't have it incorrect... Dreamcatcha is already on the list, i.e. now number 32 and 43


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> we should do a before and after photo shoot.
> 
> before- no clouds
> after- very cloudy


You just scored a job - to remind @Pappi to to this shot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Hi @Matthee, if i don't have it incorrect... Dreamcatcha is already on the list, i.e. now number 32 and 43


Ah, to my rescue. Very sharp. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha i have to keep an eye out, @dreamcatcha would've had 2 name badges, one for each side and 2 entries for the raffle hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay, I need some input, saw a comment on the first thread for the meet about bill issues at the previous meet...

I was chatting to Barry last night and he said maybe we should consider a cash bar but I think this will be a schlepp...? 

What do everone think of table numbers for all the tables pushed together, then there will be a bill for say 2 to 4 people and all we have to do when moving around is use our table number for the order? 

I think that might make life a lot easier for everyone? If everyone is cool with this, I will make some table number cards for the meet 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Yeah good idea I ended up with Bill last time  the preference would be individual however it would be a nightmare. 
Let's give the table idea a go and let the guys sort it out unless everyone prefers cash or has an alternative? 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

i think we all grown ups and understand that we have to pay for what we order, therefore im with @Metal Liz on this one

@Zegee just for the record, i didnt order anything at the last meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok guys so its 100% confirmed @Gizmo and I shall be there  looking forward to meeting you 'Tonians (And Durbanite  )

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RezaD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok guys so its 100% confirmed @Gizmo and I shall be there  looking forward to meeting you 'Tonians (And Durbanite  )



Don't forget to bring some stock with..... I hope you are setting up a vendor table.....check....and looking forward to meeting you guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean

This not gonne be a experience, it's gonna be a VAPErience to remember!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

And for our raffle/comp prizes from Vapour Mountain we get their VM starter kit consisting of:

1 x 1300mAh Vision Spinner
1 x Protank 3
1 x USB Charger cable
1 x Carry Case

*Plus* 2 x VM Legends e-liquids

Thank you @Oupa, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

RezaD said:


> Don't forget to bring some stock with..... I hope you are setting up a vendor table.....check....and looking forward to meeting you guys!



We wont be setting up a vendor table this time  we will have a few things with us though, we feel the vendor tables should be reserved for the Cape Vendors at this stage  We're just coming to meet all of you


----------



## RIEFY

I will have vapeking juice on sale

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I will have vapeking juice on sale
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Oh, so we need to reserve a table for you?


----------



## RIEFY

I dont need a table will steel some space from tristan or one of the other guys will just be some juice and starter kits maybe

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

is anyone organizing a card machine for the vape meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

From *VapeCulture* for our raffle/comp prizes we get an AnyVape Davide Kit containing:

An Anyvape Ego-C Twist 1000mAh battery
A mini Davide Clearomiser
*Plus* 10 x 10 ml Feellife e-liquids.

Thank you @VapeCulture, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## andro

I just realize that you guys are meeting 100 meters from my house . Suck that i have to work. But until what time will the meeting go on ? I may be able to come later like 6 or 7 pm


----------



## The Golf

For anyone who has not been to a vape meet. "Pace Yorself"  Its super easy to over nic at these events. There is so much in offer juices, mods tanks. So take it slow lol. I speak from previous experience 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

@The Golf is spot on. Take it slow and be weary of taking too many puffs on the high end equipment of others.... 

I suggest you locate the nearest couch or bed beforehand

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## crack2483

Mass silverside. 

Get it. 

Suicide. 

But not.

Never mind. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> I just realize that you guys are meeting 100 meters from my house . Suck that i have to work. But until what time will the meeting go on ? I may be able to come later like 6 or 7 pm


Andro, some peeps might stay for supper. It is my intention at this stage. So, pop over and join us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> For anyone who has not been to a vape meet. "Pace Yorself"  Its super easy to over nic at these events. There is so much in offer juices, mods tanks. So take it slow lol. I speak from previous experience


Very good point. And BRING your drippers or other equipment to taste juices.


----------



## andro

Matthee said:


> Andro, some peeps might stay for supper. It is my intention at this stage. So, pop over and join us.


Cool will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

Hey, I would like to pop around, i'm sure a nnob like me can learn a thing or two. +1 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> Hey, I would like to pop around, i'm sure a nnob like me can learn a thing or two. +1 please


Great, have added your name to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

whoop whoop! happy that you're gonna join @phanatik, you're my first noob on the forum that i helped out with organising a new setup  hope you're still happy with what you decided on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

can't wait for next weekend!!! this going to be off the hook!!!  Barry told me he's going to see about running a couple of drinks specials for us aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

Metal Liz said:


> whoop whoop! happy that you're gonna join @phanatik, you're my first noob on the forum that i helped out with organising a new setup  hope you're still happy with what you decided on



Liz, you and Wade really helped me out big time.
I have not touched a stinky since, well it's in my signature. 
And the bug has got me! looking to get some additional tanks for my MVP

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm so happy that you're doing so well! what tank are you running with your MVP at the moment? still the one that came with the device?


----------



## phanatik

Metal Liz said:


> i'm so happy that you're doing so well! what tank are you running with your MVP at the moment? still the one that came with the device?



Yes I am. I'm thinking about the kangertech tanks? Any thoughts or advice? And it the Aspire Nautilus worth the hype it gets? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD

Matthee said:


> Andro, some peeps might stay for supper. It is my intention at this stage. So, pop over and join us.



I'm sure you will find some members still there although some of them may be laying on the floor.....????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Raffle box sorted, thanks to my receptionist coming to my rescue  hand made!!!







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Hey there @Matthee could you please add a guest for me? My grandpa would like to join again, seems he enjoyed the 2nd hand vape at the last meet. Now I know why he always stands closer to me when I am vaping, I thought it was because his hearing was going so he needed to stand closer to listen, but now I know, he digs the 2nd hand nic rush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Hey there @Matthee could you please add a guest for me? My grandpa would like to join again, seems he enjoyed the 2nd hand vape at the last meet. Now I know why he always stands closer to me when I am vaping, I thought it was because his hearing was going so he needed to stand closer to listen, but now I know, he digs the 2nd hand nic rush.


Will do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

People marked with an X on the list above are not eligible for the Raffle. They are either vendors or not members of the forum. If I am mistaken please post here or PM me.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

What are the X's for @mathee

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> What are the X's for @mathee
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Lol, see post just above yours.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Aaaah OK  awesomeness 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

But but but I want a prize too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha, you have enough prizes in your shop dude!! unlimited vape supplies for the win


----------



## Gizmo

damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dreamcatcha

Hi guys, looking real forward to my first Vape meeting! Lots to learn and see! Is it all cash or can I bring my card??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

well i don't know if the vendors will be bringing card machines with them, i would think buying from them would be cash, but the restaurant does have a card machine for any food or drinks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Awesome guys, gonna be there! Do I need to put my name somewhere for next weekend?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Awesome guys, gonna be there! Do I need to put my name somewhere for next weekend?


Great. Will add your name to the list. See you there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007

Sorry to be a pain. Please could you add yet another guest for me. My brother, a new vaper is also pulling in, he will be half an hour late but he is also super amped. So, if still possible, please make it @Chop007 + 2 Guests?

Thanks a ton man, it is really appreciated and it is going to be super awesome. Just discovered the Super Soaker build on the Trident, very interesting indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Sorry to be a pain. Please could you add yet another guest for me. My brother, a new vaper is also pulling in, he will be half an hour late but he is also super amped. So, if still possible, please make it @Chop007 + 2 Guests?
> 
> Thanks a ton man, it is really appreciated and it is going to be super awesome. Just discovered the Super Soaker build on the Trident, very interesting indeed.


Hey, no problem, the more the merrier.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## steve

one week to go .....????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Yesssssssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean

I got my kayfun on! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Remember to bring equipment to taste juices. There will be a ton a juices to taste. And bring cash (beg, borrow or ...) - there will be a ton of vape gear for sale.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

I have 2 x iClear30's to donate. Will bring to meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> I have 2 x iClear30's to donate. Will bring to meet


Thanks, we shall have the PIF box there.


----------



## Silver

I see you have added me to the list @Matthee. Thank you very much.
Late entry
Managed to organise the trip today.
Am looking so forward to meeting some of the Cape vapers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

wow @Silver we havinh quiye a few celebs this time round. cant wait to meet you too!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Can't wait to finally meet you in person @Silver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Likewise @Cape vaping supplies and @BhavZ 
Will be great indeed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Can't wait for next weekend!!! This is going to be epic!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

@Metal Liz do you by any chance know if there are any atms near the vape meet location?

If so do you know which atms they are?


----------



## crack2483

BhavZ said:


> @Metal Liz do you by any chance know if there are any atms near the vape meet location?
> 
> If so do you know which atms they are?



For than need to have impulse buy? Lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

There's one down the road by the BP garage, I think it's a fnb and in the shopping centre there's a nedbank atm. Westcoast shopping centre is also just down the road with all the major atms 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> There's one down the road by the BP garage, I think it's a fnb and in the shopping centre there's a nedbank atm. Westcoast shopping centre is also just down the road with all the major atms
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Perfect, thanks!



crack2483 said:


> For than need to have impulse buy? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Definitely dude, there are going to be loads of need to have goods so one needs to make sure one is prepared!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bhups

Hi Everyone, looking forward to the meet! Matthee, thanks again for the warm welcome!

Can I please be added as a vendor? I shall bring 3 guests along


----------



## Andre

Bhups said:


> Hi Everyone, looking forward to the meet! Matthee, thanks again for the warm welcome!
> 
> Can I please be added as a vendor? I shall bring 3 guests along


Will add you @Bhups, with guests. And shall reserve a vendor's table for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeCulture

One time only special just for the meet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RozierQ

hey guys , I cant make it anymore . sorry for the let down


----------



## Andre

RozierQ said:


> hey guys , I cant make it anymore . sorry for the let down


Thank you for letting us know. Sorry that you will miss it.


----------



## Metal Liz

Box of goodies ready and all together for Saturday  can't wait!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all your efforts so far @Metal Liz

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Only a pleasure 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

let's see if this works hahaha - map to the meet 

https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x1dcc5f7f5751fd0d:0xd49b8391a60e45ab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman

Guys if there is still space, please put my name down. I have to work at 16:00 but should be able to swing by for a hour or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Adksuperman said:


> Guys if there is still space, please put my name down. I have to work at 16:00 but should be able to swing by for a hour or so


Will do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa

I would also like to attend the meet. Where exactly is this place as Google maps shows it close to Bayside centre, but a previous post mentioned the Waterfront.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hi @Mufasa, see the link below for the google map of where the venue is - it's in West Beach 



Metal Liz said:


> let's see if this works hahaha - map to the meet
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/maps/place/Westport Square/@-33.804413,18.475754,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1dcc5f7f5751fd0d:0xd49b8391a60e45ab


----------



## Riaz

Mufasa said:


> I would also like to attend the meet. Where exactly is this place as Google maps shows it close to Bayside centre, but a previous post mentioned the Waterfront.


yes that was the initial spot- at waterfront, but the venue was changed to 
*Baranapoli, Shop 4, Westport Square, Sandown Rd*


----------



## Andre

Mufasa said:


> I would also like to attend the meet. Where exactly is this place as Google maps shows it close to Bayside centre, but a previous post mentioned the Waterfront.


Your name has been added to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

Got it! Thank you for the link to the map - it does work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan

Hi Guys anymore space for me and a Guest?


----------



## Andre

Tiaan said:


> Hi Guys anymore space for me and a Guest?


@Metal Liz says we can squeeze you and your guest in. Have added to the list. See you there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

56 people!!!! Wow!

Bags are packed, orders are ready, flight is super early tomorrow morning - see you all on Saturday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

Stroodlepuff said:


> 56 people!!!! Wow!
> 
> Bags are packed, orders are ready, flight is super early tomorrow morning - see you all on Saturday


Safe travels stroods and giz, looking forward to seeing you guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo... Please come back safely. And have a blast

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007

Hey @Matthee my brother has finally found time to join the forum. He is @Ryno. Could you please add him in to the vape meet? So it will then just be @Chop007 plus one guest and then my bro will come as a registered member? Thanks a lot for your help, it took a while to get my brother to register, 2 kids, working all day, and some nights, he didn't get chance to register earlier. Thanks again for everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Hey @Matthee my brother has finally found time to join the forum. He is @Ryno. Could you please add him in to the vape meet? So it will then just be @Chop007 plus one guest and then my bro will come as a registered member? Thanks a lot for your help, it took a while to get my brother to register, 2 kids, working all day, and some nights, he didn't get chance to register earlier. Thanks again for everything.


Will change the list accordingly. @Metal Liz you will adapt your cards please? 
Most welcome @Ryno. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Plbartie

I would like to join if there's still space left for me and a guest? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Plbartie said:


> I would like to join if there's still space left for me and a guest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sure, @Metal Liz said 60 is the absolute max, so you with guest will be 57 and 58. See you there. It will be a blast.


----------



## Plbartie

Thank you. See you all there. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

my wife MIGHT be joining as well

all my talk about the vape meet made her also want to see what its all about

you dont have to add her to the list, as she isnt 100% confirmed yet


----------



## Metal Liz

name tags done and dusted  thank goodness i bought a big box of stickers hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

so no more then 60? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz

yeah i think we'll be pushing our luck if we go higher, the venue has a 90 capacity but we are only using the non-smoking section for seating, the smoking section we are setting up with the vendor tables... so that cuts down the seating capacity a bit...


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tiaan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Have added @LJRanger and guest to the list as per PM. Just waiting for him/her to confirm in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger

Matthee said:


> Have added @LJRanger and guest to the list as per PM. Just waiting for him/her to confirm in this thread.


Thanks will definitely see you all there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Do we need to pre-order to qualify for this special or will you be carrying ample stock along at the meet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

I will have about 60bottles with me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hello Cape Town 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

#FOMO serious friggin #FOMO

Not sure how it is possible that I am going to be the only admin who is not there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

OK guys where in Cape Town can I get 100% vg juice

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Gizmo said:


> OK guys where in Cape Town can I get 100% vg juice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I got some 100%vg 36mg unflavoured juice for you 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Eish got some zero to dilute? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhups

@Matthee , i have one more addition, name is Dante

does that makes us 60!!?!!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Pharmacy? On a serious note drew, tristan or oupa could maybe mix some up for you and bring to the meet?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

devdev said:


> #FOMO serious friggin #FOMO
> 
> Not sure how it is possible that I am going to be the only admin who is not there.


book your ticket dude enuff time to get here still before the meet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Gizmo, it looks like you guys are in my neck of the woods, i have some 100% vg juice 0mg if you want some


----------



## annemarievdh

devdev said:


> #FOMO serious friggin #FOMO
> 
> Not sure how it is possible that I am going to be the only admin who is not there.



Don't worry @devdev, your not the only one that wishes they could be there. At least we have our own vape meet soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 

Glad you are save. Geniet vir ons part ook!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Bhups said:


> @Matthee , i have one more addition, name is Dante
> 
> does that makes us 60!!?!!


Added. That makes us 62! That's it, unfortunately, maximum capacity.


----------



## devdev

Cape vaping supplies said:


> book your ticket dude enuff time to get here still before the meet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I wish dude! Got arrangement for tomorrow and would rather spend the cash on camera gear or vaping equipment...

One day!


----------



## Chop007

Hey @Matthee, my +1 just cancelled on me. My grandpa is not feeling well so he cannot make it tomorrow. I reckon he just heard about the cloud chasing and got bang. Anyways, sorry for the mission, just letting you know, maybe it will add space for another. Thanks for all your guys missions etc, I am seriously looking forward to seeing ya all again. Managed to gather loads of cash, so game on. WOOOOHOOOOO. This will be one for the record books, I doubt it will be outclassed in a long time to come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Is there space for one more ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Hey @Matthee, my +1 just cancelled on me. My grandpa is not feeling well so he cannot make it tomorrow. I reckon he just heard about the cloud chasing and got bang. Anyways, sorry for the mission, just letting you know, maybe it will add space for another. Thanks for all your guys missions etc, I am seriously looking forward to seeing ya all again. Managed to gather loads of cash, so game on. WOOOOHOOOOO. This will be one for the record books, I doubt it will be outclassed in a long time to come.


No problem, see you there.


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Is there space for one more ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


For sure, name? Your guest?


----------



## steve

Yes please . His name is robbie . Hes not on the forum 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Right Cape vapers. Let us get this show on the road. Visitors from other areas are more than welcome.
REMEMBER TO BRING YOUR GEAR FOR TASTING JUICES!

*THE LIST* of who will attend. If you want your name added or taken off or are bringing other peeps, just post to that effect.:
@Metal Liz
Angi - guest of @Metal Liz X
@Rob Fisher
@JimmyZee
@Zeki Hilmi (VapeOR) X
@Tristan (LekkaVapors) X
@RezaD
@Riaz
@Zegee
@Hein510
@Allan
@Matthee
@BhavZ
Guest of @BhavZ X
@steve
@Chop007
@Ryno
@Gazzacpt
@Cape vaping supplies (Cape Vaping Supplies) X
@Oupa (Vapour Mountain) X
Chrystel - Guest of @Oupa X
@Jean
Guest of @Oupa X
@Dr Evil
@Pappi
@VapeCulture (Vape Culture) X
Allan - Guest of @VapeCulture X
Wesley - Guest of @VapeCulture X
Maxine - Guest of @VapeCulture X
@Bartho
@iKeyaam
@drew (Valley Vapour) X
@dreamcatcha
@YakoustiX
@iPWN
Mark (Juicy Vapor) X
@vaporize.co.za (Pieter from Vaporize) X
Guest of @vaporize.co.za X
@Gizmo (VapeKing) X
@Stroodlepuff (VapeKing) X
@Dv8
@The Golf
@Zodiac
@Mikey
@capetocuba
@Silver
@Bhups (Flo Vapes) X
Laurelle, guest of @Bhups X
Yunus, guest of @Bhups X
Saajid, guest of @Bhups X
Dante, guest of @Bhups X
@Charlie's Vape Shop (Charlies Vape Shop) X
@Adksuperman
@Mufasa
@Tiaan
Guest of @Tiaan X
@Plbartie
Guest of @Plbartie
@LJRanger
Guest of @LJRanger X
@scott1wp
Guest of @scott1wp X
 @Wazeer 

*THE VENUE*: Baranapoli Italian Restaurant, Shop 4, Westport Square, Sandown Road, Westbeach, 7441. We have booked out the venue from 14:00 to 18:00, but you are welcome to extend your stay.
*TIME: *14:00 sharp.
*PROPOSED AGENDA: *Any inputs/comments/suggestions in this regard will be appreciated:
*Raffle *- @Metal Liz will bring name stickers/name tags for each person attending, sporting the FORUM name of that person or the real or supplied name if a visitor. Each sticker will be numbered. Then we shall have a raffle draw with the lucky number getting a prize. Prize/prizes to be sponsored by a vendor(s). I shall be inviting local vendors to the meeting via email and beg for some prizes. If any vendor reads this and wish to sponsor a prize, please PM me. Members are also welcome to approach vendors in this regard.
*Coil building competition: *Details here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-cape-vape-meet-2.2220/
*Taste Box collection: *Please bring juices for our 3 Taste Boxes travelling the country. Vendors are also more than welcome to give of their juices. Make sure the bottles are secure and well marked with nicotine content, etcetera.
*PIF gear collection:* Bring any vaping gear you wish to donate to PIF. I shall be posting same to the PIF Boss @TylerD.
*Photographer:* @Pappi For group cloud shot, among others.
*Vendors' Tables:* To showcase and/or sell vaping gear. To have juices available for tasting. Any suggestions in this regard from resellers will be appreciated.
*VapeCulture: *Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to taste and sell.
*Vapour Mountain:* Will have gear to showcase and sell and e-liquids to sell.
*Valley Vapour:* They will have their DIY stuff and flavour concentrates to show and sell.
*Juicy Vapor:* E-liquids to taste and buy.
*Vaporize: *E-liquids hand crafted with tobacco extracts for you to taste and buy.
*Flo Vapes/Charlies Vape Shop: *We shall have to wait and see.

*Feel the Rhino:* A 3d print of the Rhino for you all to admire and feel. @Cape vaping supplies will bring the 3d print along.
*Cloud blowing competition:* Details here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-chasing-competition-round-2-cape-vape-meet.2401/
*Other:* Anything else? Please post in this thread.

X = People marked with an X on the list above are not eligible for the Raffle. They are either vendors or not members of the forum. If I am mistaken please post here or PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Sorry matthee please take robbie off . Hes just cancelled . Sorry to be a pest

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> Sorry matthee please take robbie off . Hes just cancelled . Sorry to be a pest
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


No problem, it happens.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

Hi @Matthee and all... really sorry I can no longer make it.
Need to complete work this weekend that has to be completed before start of business Monday.

Have a fantastic time all. If I can pull through for a couple of moments just to get some juice I will greet you all.


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> Hi @Matthee and all... really sorry I can no longer make it.
> Need to complete work this weekend that has to be completed before start of business Monday.
> 
> Have a fantastic time all. If I can pull through for a couple of moments just to get some juice I will greet you all.


Sorry to hear that. No problems.


----------



## Tristan

@Matthee , can you please add @scott1wp and guest. Will appreciate the add. Thanks


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hello Cape Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Welcome to CT


----------



## Gizmo

You here yet silver 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Tristan said:


> @Matthee , can you please add @scott1wp and guest. Will appreciate the add. Thanks


Done. The pleasure is all ours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am indeed
Weather here in the mother city is just amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Agreed it's been a stunning day...but ssssh don't jinx it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks for the call silver  looking forward to see you all tmo

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay I'm going to bring the box of empty labels and pen with for any last minute changes haha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nearly rock and roll time!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Super excited  only 19 hours haha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Oh shit!! Rick roll time 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Seriously can't wait hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Okay I'm going to bring the box of empty labels and pen with for any last minute changes haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. Thanks, you are the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

And in other news . Im excited 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Which Robbie ? I'm working till 3 guys  Maybe i can sneak away earlier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> Oh shit!! Rick roll time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk





Classic!


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Which Robbie ? I'm working till 3 guys  Maybe i can sneak away earlier


You better sneak away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This is so exciting
I can feel the electricity on the forum tonight -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Preperations are being made!!






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Gazzacpt said:


> Preperations are being made!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


you planning to vape the world there buddy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Preperations are being made!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Awesome, I love it....!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Welcome @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo .... Hope you've had a good day and look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

BhavZ said:


> you planning to vape the world there buddy?



lol there were 3 of us.


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Matthee said:


> Right Cape vapers. Let us get this show on the road. Visitors from other areas are more than welcome.
> REMEMBER TO BRING YOUR GEAR FOR TASTING JUICES!
> ...
> X = People marked with an X on the list above are not eligible for the Raffle. They are either vendors or not members of the forum. If I am mistaken please post here or PM me.



(X) People NOT marked with an X can come collect a small free gift from the vaporize.co.za table tomorrow.

Looking forward to meet all you guys in person 

Pieter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Some additional specials (besides the stuff already on special on my website) for tomorrow only.. 

20% off all Cloupor Cloutanks, Innokin and KangerTech gear.

other items on sale .. here .. http://vaporize.co.za/sale/ (Up to 50% off)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Wow @vaporize.co.za that's really awesome of you!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

What is the odds, the morning of the meet and my last 2 coils are on their way out *can't watch* 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> What is the odds, the morning of the meet and my last 2 coils are on their way out *can't watch*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Don't stress, its better the coils died before the meet as we can rebuild the coils for you and you can see how rebuilds work

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BhavZ said:


> Don't stress, its better the coils died before the meet as we can rebuild the coils for you and you can see how rebuilds work





Metal Liz said:


> What is the odds, the morning of the meet and my last 2 coils are on their way out *can't watch*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Haha I'm also not a happy chappy this morning. My colour section of my kayfun broke so I'm vapeless for now...at least I have my trusty MVP as a backup  will see if I can steal a m - tank out of the stock we bought with

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

That would be awesome dude!!! @BhavZ

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

This is totally rediculous, but I am as excited as a guy going on his first date. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Wazeer

Hi guys is it too late to be added to the list?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

I wish all of you a gr8 vape meet afternoon from far away Germany! Wishing I could be there. Looking forward to read all about it later on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

I wish all of you a gr8 vape meet afternoon from far away Germany! Wishing I could be there. Looking forward to read all about it later on.


----------



## Andre

Wazeer said:


> Hi guys is it too late to be added to the list?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You have been added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wazeer

Thanx alot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Wishing all the CT forum members a awesome vape meet for today. So wished I were going but JHB events coming up soon. Have a blast n Vape your faces off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Yip. Enjoy it while I get drunk by myself curled up in the fetal position suffering from fomo. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Hope you guys down South have a vapelicious meeting, enjoy and make yourself legends! And please don't behave, its boring. Looking forward to the photos and stories.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Why the time be going by so slowly

All I want is to meet, vape meet that is!!!

But seriously, quite nervous for the coil comp.. good luck to all those taking part in the coil and cloud comps

May the best person win!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Hope there is going to be lots of pictures and videos

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

Tick tock tick tock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeCulture

Hey Guys,

We have having a HUGE SALE on all vaping gear from starter kits to mods to re-buildables to Efest IMR batteries, so if you need or want new gear come and check our table out.

Looking forward to meeting and vaping with all of you


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ok I'm here. Let's start pulling a @Silver. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Keyaam

Still recovering from the flu but im on my way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Almost there  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

im picking photographer up his car broke down will be there shortly!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Melinda

Have a great Vape Meet guys!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Melinda said:


> Have a great Vape Meet guys!!



I'm soooo jealous at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

annemarievdh said:


> I'm soooo jealous at the moment



me too!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Melinda said:


> me too!!!



They are all vaping and chating en kuiering. And we are sitting here waiting for photos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Live feed! Do eeeet noooooow! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

annemarievdh said:


> They are all vaping and chating en kuiering. And we are sitting here waiting for photos.



our time will come as well


----------



## annemarievdh

crack2483 said:


> Live feed! Do eeeet noooooow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



huh


----------



## crack2483

annemarievdh said:


> huh



Stream the meet live over Internet. So we can all see the happenings.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

crack2483 said:


> Stream the meet live over Internet. So we can all see the happenings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Haha that is a good idea


----------



## BillW

Hope items awesome! So sad I couldn't attend
Oh and congrats @gazza for winning coil build competition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale

BillW said:


> Hope items awesome! So sad I couldn't attend
> Oh and congrats @gazza for winning coil build competition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Dr Evil

So sad i couldn't make it, murphys law, I get sick the day before the meet 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Metal Liz

That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom

Metal Liz said:


> That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


was? already over?


----------



## steve

Thanks everyone ! ... time for a snooze 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

awesome meet well done to @Gazzacpt and @RezaD
and thanks to all that attended without you wouldn't be a vape meet 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zegee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


still a sore spot for me @Cape vaping supplies

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## johan

Look so lekker, and congratylations to the different category winners!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tristan

Congrats G, lekka jy @Gazzcpt

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan

Nice 1 Reza"Cape Doctor"D, congrats @ RezaD

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf

Well done to the organizers ans sponsors that was an awesome event. Coil building under pressure is no fun lol. Congrats @Gazzacpt. And to @RezaD .3ohm lung destroyer, winning the cloud chasing comp.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD

Thanks guys.....got a headache now from testing lots of juices on the competition coil setup. Still feeling wobbly. Did not not have to lie down though even though my icon @Silver was there. Almost made him proud. Maybe next time?

Prizes were totally awesome and emptied my wallet on juices from the vendors. Would have ended buying more if I had more cash on me. Really liked VM's Guevera and their new addition to the legends range. Some really nice juices at the Vapeculture stand and that Black Cherry from Vaporize. Had to stop there as I was starting to feel funny in the legs. 

A huge thank you to the organisers esp @Metal Liz and @Matthee (thanks for the trident by the way - love it)

You guys rock!

Nice meeting all the CPT members as well as @Rob Fisher and the Vapeking gang????.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz

Vape meet mail!!! Loving my mpt3!!! Thanks everyone xxx

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Congrats @RezaD and @Gazzacpt! Representing yo! 

What was the winning coil setup? How close to 0.8 ohms was it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Wow !!! Thanks everyone for an awesome vape meet  I thoroughly enjoyed myself.

Thanks to @Matthee (organisation was top class), also guests, @Gizmo, Stroodlepuff, @Silver, @Rob Fisher for taking the time to join us Kaapies  , all the vendors and forumites that made this day so successful, and last but not least, thanks for my awesome prize !! Keep Calm, Vape on !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Zodiac said:


> Wow !!! Thanks everyone for an awesome vape meet  I thoroughly enjoyed myself.
> 
> Thanks to @Matthee (organisation was top class), also guests, @Gizmo, Stroodlepuff, @Silver, @Rob Fisher for taking the time to join us Kaapies  , all the vendors and forumites that made this day so successful, and last but not least, thanks for my awesome prize !! Keep Calm, Vape on !


you mean our prize!!! lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you mean our prize!!! lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ofcourse bro !!


----------



## RIEFY

take a picture of that prize. I think that was the best out of the lot

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you mean our prize!!! lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Oh, and thanks for judging coils builds @cvs, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you mean our prize!!! lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Oh, and @Zeegee is also after the prize


----------



## RIEFY

Zodiac said:


> Oh, and thanks for judging coils builds @cvs, much appreciated


thanks for the help was quite a challenge!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

As the acting Fines Master I must warn the following members for not providing updates of the CT Vape Meet:

@Rob Fisher 
@Gizmo 
@Stroodlepuff 
@Cape vaping supplies 
@Silver 
@Metal Liz 
@Matthee 

Not enough pictures, no videos, no results on competitions

@Gazzacpt well done - could we please have a pic of the winning build?

Seriously - Hope it was as epic a meet up as it was in my mind!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Just B

Totally agree with fines @devdev . I have been watching the forum all afternoon for updates ??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zodiac



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks everyone it was epic. Thanks to all involved and for the amazing prizes. Dunno if anyone took pics of the builds. And well done to Mr @RezaD I'm sure he has a third lung and @Hein510 wasn't far behind.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hein510

Thanx for a super awesome Vape Meet guys! Place was packed so it was very nice to put faces to names! Can't wait for the next one!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Thank you Charlies Vape Shop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Was wonderful to meet all those at the Cape Vape Meet
And thanks to all the peeps that played a part in organising. It was a big success. 
I was surprised to see the turnout and all the participation from the vendors. 
Well done Cape vapers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

We booked out the whole place and it was full up.
This pic was taken during the cloud blowing competition. 
The clouds blown were epic. Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> As the acting Fines Master I must warn the following members for not providing updates of the CT Vape Meet:
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> @Gizmo
> @Stroodlepuff
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @Silver
> @Metal Liz
> @Matthee
> 
> Not enough pictures, no videos, no results on competitions
> 
> @Gazzacpt well done - could we please have a pic of the winning build?
> 
> Seriously - Hope it was as epic a meet up as it was in my mind!







devdev said:


> As the acting Fines Master I must warn the following members for not providing updates of the CT Vape Meet:
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> @Gizmo
> @Stroodlepuff
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @Silver
> @Metal Liz
> @Matthee
> 
> Not enough pictures, no videos, no results on competitions
> 
> @Gazzacpt well done - could we please have a pic of the winning build?
> 
> Seriously - Hope it was as epic a meet up as it was in my mind!



@devdev we just got back  I must say I am very impressed with the turnout of the meet today. I have taken notes and there will be a few things implemented at the next jhb meet which I thought were fantastic ideas. Thank you to Matthee and co for the fantastic organisation. Well done to the prize winners  especially Rob and Silver - it was not rigged i promise 

Had a great time guys well done

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

We had too much of fun!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hein510 said:


> Thanx for a super awesome Vape Meet guys! Place was packed so it was very nice to put faces to names! Can't wait for the next one!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



So sad I didn't get to leave with that mod 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RezaD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> thanks for the help was quite a challenge!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



By the way...was it VM4 that was used to judge the coil competition? If it was it does taste very different with a sub-ohm coil. Not so sweet very rich though.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

RezaD said:


> Thanks guys.....got a headache now from testing lots of juices on the competition coil setup. Still feeling wobbly. Did not not have to lie down though even though my icon @Silver was there. Almost made him proud. Maybe next time?
> 
> Prizes were totally awesome and emptied my wallet on juices from the vendors. Would have ended buying more if I had more cash on me. Really liked VM's Guevera and their new addition to the legends range. Some really nice juices at the Vapeculture stand and that Black Cherry from Vaporize. Had to stop there as I was starting to feel funny in the legs.
> 
> A huge thank you to the organisers esp @Metal Liz and @Matthee (thanks for the trident by the way - love it)
> 
> You guys rock!
> 
> Nice meeting all the CPT members as well as @Rob Fisher and the Vapeking gang????.



Was great to meet you @RezaD, and congrats on the prizes!
I will take your word for it that your legs were wobbly, LOL
Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Zodiac said:


> Wow !!! Thanks everyone for an awesome vape meet  I thoroughly enjoyed myself.
> 
> Thanks to @Matthee (organisation was top class), also guests, @Gizmo, Stroodlepuff, @Silver, @Rob Fisher for taking the time to join us Kaapies  , all the vendors and forumites that made this day so successful, and last but not least, thanks for my awesome prize !! Keep Calm, Vape on !



Pleasure @Zodiac, was great to be here today and meet you guys. 
Pity we didnt get to chat more, so many people and not enough time
Gosh, when I looked again a lot of you guys had left already. 
Next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Was great to meet you @RezaD, and congrats on the prizes!
> I will take your word for it that your legs were wobbly, LOL
> Vape on!


wow, Silver....you went all the way to CT! Was it a short notice?


----------



## RIEFY

RezaD said:


> By the way...was it VM4 that was used to judge the coil competition? If it was it does taste very different with a sub-ohm coil. Not so sweet very rich though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yes it was vm4. congrats on your cloud you killed the rest lol.

was nice meeting all the foreigners @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @Silver @RobFisher. turnout was great place was filled with people and clouds. Over nic'd myself so im still awake and vaping lol. 

Thanks to all who made this possible. 

next meet we aiming for 120 vapers!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam

Thanks to the organizers, vendors and forum members. Was great fun. Im on a nic buzz testing all the goodies i got today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Top class boys n girls. Matthee ever the understated Daddy of the Vape world at least in cpt. Thank you sir.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks to the sponsors for the awesome prizes.






















Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> wow, Silver....you went all the way to CT! Was it a short notice?



Hi @Tom, yes, was a last minute thing
I got lucky in that my wife was asked by her work to go to CT at the last minute so she asked me to come with her and make a weekend out of it. Suited me fine given i could then make the vape meet. Happy wife, happy me. Win win. He he. She didnt come to the vape meet, she went out with some of her friends from CT.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks to @Matthee and @Metal Liz for organising an awesome meet and thanks to everyone who attended.

This was definitely a meet for the hall of fame and man was it so so so much fun.

Great meeting everyone and being able to put names to faces. @Rob Fisher you are way taller than I thought LOL!!

@Silver was fantastic meeting you in person and getting to chat face to face.

Damn those reos are gorgeous devices, definitely need to get me one!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mufasa

Thank you for a fantastic meet and thank you to everyone involved with the arrangements. I was so lucky to join a meet in my first week of vaping.
Thank you Rob for your advice on buying the MVP and MPT3 and to Oupa for having it available at your stand. The difference between this setup and the Twisp is insane.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

THANK YOU TO:

All the vapers who came and enjoyed themselves. Especially the visitors for JHB and DBN, @Rob Fisher (thanks for the speech), @Silver, @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. Please PM me with any suggestions for improvement for next time.
@Metal Liz who not only organized the venue, but were there 2 hours before the time to make sure and help to set it all up. And for stacks of administrative work behind the scenes.
@BhavZ for ordering and looking after all the prizes and helping wherever he could.
@Zegee (thanks for the speech too) who initiated the Meet and helped organise it and set up the Cloud Blowing Competition.
@Pappi for taking all the photos, which we are looking forward too.
@Cape vaping supplies for judging the Coil Building competition, that was hard work. And very ably assisted by @Zodiac.
@drew for making the juice for the Cloud Chasing Competition and judging at it.
The vendors donating for the Raffle, Competitions and Taste Boxes: VapeMob, Skyblue Vaping, VapeCulture, Vapeking, Vapour Mountain, Valley Vapour, Vaporize, Charlies Vape Shop, Flo Vapes, VapeOR, Cape Vaping Supplies, LekkaVapors.
The vendors setting up stands with lots of specials: VapeCulture, Vapour Mountain, Valley Vapour, Vaporize, Flo Vapes, Charlies Vape Shop, VapeOR, Cape Vaping Supplies. From all accounts it was worth your while. But please feel free to PM me with any suggestions for improvement.
Everyone who participated in the competitions. And congratulations to the winners. @Gazzacpt and @Zegee, Coil Building Competition and @RezaD and @Hein510, Cloud Blowing Competition. The winners of the Raffle are to numerous to mention - hope you enjoy the goodies.
Barry from the venue (Baranapoli) for taking a chance on us and delivering great service. He told me it was worth their while.
All the vapers contributing to the Taste Boxes and PIF Box.
All the vapers who attended and enjoyed themselves.
The Box for Suggestions for Improvements and New Ideas for the next meet is now open. PM me or post here.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 3


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> THANK YOU TO:
> 
> All the vapers who came and enjoyed themselves. Especially the visitors for JHB and DBN, @Rob Fisher (thanks for the speech), @Silver, @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. Please PM me with any suggestions for improvement for next time.
> @Metal Liz who not only organized the venue, but were there 2 hours before the time to make sure and help to set it all up. And for stacks of administrative work behind the scenes.
> @BhavZ for ordering and looking after all the prizes and helping wherever he could.
> @Zegee (thanks for the speech too) who initiated the Meet and helped organise it and set up the Cloud Blowing Competition.
> @Pappi for taking all the photos, which we are looking forward too.
> @Cape vaping supplies for judging the Coil Building competition, that was hard work. And very ably assisted by @Zodiac.
> @drew for making the juice for the Cloud Chasing Competition and judging at it.
> The vendors donating for the Raffle, Competitions and Taste Boxes: VapeMob, VapeCulture, Vapeking, Vapour Mountain, Valley Vapour, Vaporize, Charlies Vape Shop, Flo Vapes, VapeOR, Cape Vaping Supplies, LekkaVapors.
> The vendors setting up stands with lots of specials: VapeCulture, Vapour Mountain, Valley Vapour, Vaporize, Flo Vapes, Charlies Vape Shop, VapeOR, Cape Vaping Supplies. From all accounts it was worth your while. But please feel free to PM me with any suggestions for improvement.
> Everyone who participated in the competitions. And congratulations to the winners. @Gazzacpt and @Zegee, Coil Building Competition and @RezaD and @Hein510, Cloud Blowing Competition. The winners of the Raffle are to numerous to mention - hope you enjoy the goodies.
> Barry from the venue (Baranapoli) for taking a chance on us and delivering great service. He told me it was worth their while.
> All the vapers contributing to the Taste Boxes and PIF Box.
> All the vapers who attended and enjoyed themselves.
> The Box for Suggestions for Improvements and New Ideas for the next meet is now open. PM me or post here.


and thanks to you andre for championing this event and all your hard work

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks all for an awesome meet yesterday!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Thanks to ALL the organisers it was great to meet everyone. When's the next Cape Vape Meet.? 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

vaporize.co.za said:


> Thanks to ALL the organisers it was great to meet everyone. When's the next Cape Vape Meet.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


next quarter aiming for a august

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oupa

That was one awesome vape meet! Well done to all the organisers, contestants and all forum members. I can see big events in the future for vaping in Cape Town... 

@Pappi hurry up with those pics already!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pappi

Hi All,

Apologies for the Delay but it may seem that i had a huge slip up. i was shooting like crazy yesterday and it turns out that i didnt even have a Memory card in the camera. once again im so sorry.

Pappi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa

Not funny


----------



## Zegee

Pappi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies for the Delay but it may seem that i had a huge slip up. i was shooting like crazy yesterday and it turns out that i didnt even have a Memory card in the camera. once again im so sorry.
> 
> Pappi


? ????


sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY

omg u cant be seriaas

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pappi

I am but I will return the gift I received yesterday 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappi

Just Kidding Peeps,

Please see below link: (Dont Forget to LIKE the Page)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.839341789428888.1073741845.201486789881061&type=1


----------



## devdev

Pappi said:


> Just Kidding Peeps,
> 
> Please see below link: (Dont Forget to LIKE the Page)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.839341789428888.1073741845.201486789881061&type=1




FLIP DUDE! YOU CRUISING FOR A FINE OF NOTE THERE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pappi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pappi

Im just not happy about the Group shot we didnt get ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> FLIP DUDE! YOU CRUISING FOR A FINE OF NOTE THERE!!!!!



Do it now @devdev!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

Pappi said:


> Im just not happy about the Group shot we didnt get ...


have to agree bro next one def

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## vaalboy

You guys are awesome. A massive kudos must go to @Matthee for being the organisational driving force behind such a successful event. Wish I was there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Pappi !!
Awesome photos indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> THANK YOU TO:
> 
> All the vapers who came and enjoyed themselves. Especially the visitors for JHB and DBN, @Rob Fisher (thanks for the speech), @Silver, @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. Please PM me with any suggestions for improvement for next time.
> @Metal Liz who not only organized the venue, but were there 2 hours before the time to make sure and help to set it all up. And for stacks of administrative work behind the scenes.
> @BhavZ for ordering and looking after all the prizes and helping wherever he could.
> @Zegee (thanks for the speech too) who initiated the Meet and helped organise it and set up the Cloud Blowing Competition.
> @Pappi for taking all the photos, which we are looking forward too.
> @Cape vaping supplies for judging the Coil Building competition, that was hard work. And very ably assisted by @Zodiac.
> @drew for making the juice for the Cloud Chasing Competition and judging at it.
> The vendors donating for the Raffle, Competitions and Taste Boxes: VapeMob, Skyblue Vaping, VapeCulture, Vapeking, Vapour Mountain, Valley Vapour, Vaporize, Charlies Vape Shop, Flo Vapes, VapeOR, Cape Vaping Supplies, LekkaVapors.
> The vendors setting up stands with lots of specials: VapeCulture, Vapour Mountain, Valley Vapour, Vaporize, Flo Vapes, Charlies Vape Shop, VapeOR, Cape Vaping Supplies. From all accounts it was worth your while. But please feel free to PM me with any suggestions for improvement.
> Everyone who participated in the competitions. And congratulations to the winners. @Gazzacpt and @Zegee, Coil Building Competition and @RezaD and @Hein510, Cloud Blowing Competition. The winners of the Raffle are to numerous to mention - hope you enjoy the goodies.
> Barry from the venue (Baranapoli) for taking a chance on us and delivering great service. He told me it was worth their while.
> All the vapers contributing to the Taste Boxes and PIF Box.
> All the vapers who attended and enjoyed themselves.
> The Box for Suggestions for Improvements and New Ideas for the next meet is now open. PM me or post here.




Well done @Matthee and team
One thing I can say is that you cape vapers are very organised!!!
The event was a huge success in my view

The event was near perfect but here are my suggestions for improvement
- more space around the vendor tables
- more time in the beginning of the event just to mingle and chat to people before the formal agenda begins
- more time at the end for more mingling and chatting. When I looked again, vendors were packing up and people were leaving. 

Congrats again - that was an awesome event that I will remember for a long time

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Well done @Matthee and team
> One thing I can say is that you cape vapers are very organised!!!
> The event was a huge success in my view
> 
> The event was near perfect but here are my suggestions for improvement
> - more space around the vendor tables
> - more time in the beginning of the event just to mingle and chat to people before the formal agenda begins
> - more time at the end for more mingling and chatting. When I looked again, vendors were packing up and people were leaving.
> 
> Congrats again - that was an awesome event that I will remember for a long time


Thanks @Silver. The space one is noted and agreed with. The mingling one will also be taken into consideration - next meet will probably have to be a dedicated space, which should allow for ample mingling. We are doubling the numbers every meet - so next meet aiming for 120 people minimum attending. Personally I think we should aim for October 2014.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Wow, that would be something!
120 people
The convention centre is calling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks to the sponsors for the awesome prizes.
> 
> Bro, you would believe how close your and @Zegee's points was for the coil building competition !!


----------



## capetocuba

Thanks all for an amazing vape meet! Thanks to @Matthee and @Metal Liz for making it all possible. Thanks to those who travelled so far and thanks to all the vendors who sponsored so many nice goodies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen

Definitely coming to the next one , but I'm gonna need to start saving $$$ , looks like there were some tasty goodies on sale .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510

Who was selling the Black Hawk Panzer at the meet? R700 for an original is not likely but I'll still buy it knowing its a clone.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> Who was selling the Black Hawk Panzer at the meet? R700 for an original is not likely but I'll still buy it knowing its a clone.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


As you entered the smoking area, on which table was it?


----------



## Hein510

Matthee said:


> As you entered the smoking area, on which table was it?


was the first table on the right


----------



## Gizmo

That was Charlies vape shop

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> was the first table on the right


Flo Vapes and Charlies Vape Shop shared that table. Do you need contact details?


----------



## Hein510

Matthee said:


> Flo Vapes and Charlies Vape Shop shared that table. Do you need contact details?


Thanx that will be nice. Gotta sell something to get me that Panzer thou.


----------



## Riaz

Wow guys, where to begin!

What definitely a meet of note!

Thanks to all organisers and to everyone that came to make it possible.

I had a lekker time ( and so did my wife lol) she could finally put a face to the people I speak about when I get home. 

Thanks again guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> Thanx that will be nice. Gotta sell something to get me that Panzer thou.


Flo Vapes - Bhupesh, switchtoflo@gmail.com
Charlies Vape Shop - Muhammed, charliesvapes@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Wow guys, where to begin!
> 
> What definitely a meet of note!
> 
> Thanks to all organisers and to everyone that came to make it possible.
> 
> I had a lekker time ( and so did my wife lol) she could finally put a face to the people I speak about when I get home.
> 
> Thanks again guys



And was great to finally meet you @Riaz
And lovely to meet your wife and the new baby!
Please tell your wife that I am super impressed that she came along to meet and see the vape clan

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean

I enjiyed the meet guys. My wife also enjoyed it. Will work on my coil building sjills and mayve build a cloud machine for next time. Will surely keep you guys up to speed on that.??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> And was great to finally meet you @Riaz
> And lovely to meet your wife and the new baby!
> Please tell your wife that I am super impressed that she came along to meet and see the vape clan


Will do buddy

She was more excited than I was 

Was good meeting you as well! 

I have to confess, the members on this forum are really a hand picked group of wonderful and amazing beings, and I'm glad to be apart of this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Metal Liz

I still can't get over how amazing it was hahaha!!! Thanks for the great meet and also thanks to @Matthee, @Rob Fisher and whom ever else had a hand in my awesome gift  i love my new Mpt3  it's an amazing little tank, no wonder you all rave about it  also loving the legend juice, thank you so much guys and gals, from the bottom of my heart

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

great new avatar pic @Metal Liz !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

I haz a sad!!!!
Wish I could have made it. Looks like you all had so much FUN!!!

When is the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

we will have to start planning for the next meet check the vape meet and info section for updates


----------



## Jean

Lets make a Halloween themed one in October!?!?!


----------



## Gizmo

The Cape Vape Meet was a wonderful experience, thank you to @Matthee for having it so well structured and to @Metal Liz to organizing a great venue!

It was awesome putting faces and personalities to the people, specially @BhavZ, @Cape vaping supplies, @Chop007, @Rob Fisher, @Riaz, @andro, @Gazzacpt, @Zodiac to name a few! 

The event has really set the standard to what we need to have here in JHB! Also a special thanks to @Cape vaping supplies for setting me up with the legendary boba's bounty! Was also awesome to meet @Oupa from Vapour Mountain and @drew from Valley Vapor ( You have an amazing DIY range and the concentrates I tried where just amazing! Support him!!! ) 

Was also nice have a nice chat after the storm with the admins, @Silver, @Matthee, @Rob Fisher. 

We will definitely come again to another one sometime!! You guys all rock!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## The Golf

Not sure if anyone asked. The guy standing on the left side as you entered to the vendors stands name is Pieter? what was his companys name or contact details place. I think it was a Black Cherry tobacco extract. i want.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

The Golf said:


> Not sure if anyone asked. The guy standing on the left side as you entered to the vendors stands name is Pieter? what was his companys name or contact details place. I think it was a Black Cherry tobacco extract. i want.



Was that not Vaporize? www.vaporize.co.za ... I think :/


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Not sure if anyone asked. The guy standing on the left side as you entered to the vendors stands name is Pieter? what was his companys name or contact details place. I think it was a Black Cherry tobacco extract. i want.


Yes, that was Pieter from Vaporize, will PM his email to you.


----------



## The Golf

Awesome thanks guys


----------



## RezaD

The Golf said:


> Not sure if anyone asked. The guy standing on the left side as you entered to the vendors stands name is Pieter? what was his companys name or contact details place. I think it was a Black Cherry tobacco extract. i want.



Yeah the Black Cherry was seriously awesome. @Riaz also digged it. Awesome guy Pieter. Definitely gonna get me some.


----------



## Riaz

Thanks for reminding me

Lemme know when you order


----------



## The Golf

Got some Black Cherry and Ry4 from Pieter @vaporize.co.za thanks dude awesome service sorry for making you wait


----------



## vaporize.co.za

No worries .. happy vaping! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamcatcha

Stroodlepuff said:


> Was that not Vaporize? www.vaporize.co.za ... I think :/


Yes it was .... Pieter Koekemoer 0837737441 info@vaporize.co.za vaporize.co.za ... nice gear!


----------

